# What Lighting do I need



## pdoutaz (May 13, 2010)

Standard 120G - 5' wide, 2' tall - I want to be able to grow plants that call for High lightning. Current fixture is a 260W 4 bulb CF. Looking at T5 HO, but they seem to be for reef tanks. 
Any suggestions - anyone selling something suitable???
Thanks


----------

